# Fonds d'écran Mac OS 9



## Lannoy29 (22 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir vendu mon iMac G3 bondie blue, je suis passé sur un iBook G4 sous OS X. Or j'ai été déçu de ne pas retrouver dans le dossier Classic les fonds d'écran fourni avec OS 9! Savez-vous où je pourrais les trouver en ligne? 
Ou est-ce que l'un d'entre vous pourrait me les faire parvenir viacourriel ?

Bien amicalement, Ghis


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

As-tu regardé s'ils n'étaient pas sur ton cd d'os 9?

A.


----------



## Lannoy29 (22 Juillet 2005)

Je viens de vérifier avec Onyx le contenu du dvd d'OS 9 fourni avec Panther. Mais il n'y a que les packages d'installation selon les langues. 
Et en affichant les ressources du packages, il n'y a rien d'intéressant.


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Juillet 2005)

Lannoy29 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de vérifier avec Onyx le contenu du dvd d'OS 9 fourni avec Panther. Mais il n'y a que les packages d'installation selon les langues.
> Et en affichant les ressources du packages, il n'y a rien d'intéressant.



Et il n'y a pas des dossiers ici et là?

A.


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Juillet 2005)

Tu cherches un fond en particulier ou celui-ci te convient ?


----------



## Lannoy29 (22 Juillet 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu cherches un fond en particulier ou celui-ci te convient ?



jolie demoiselle ;o)

En fait je pensais aux fonds comme blue dalmatian, indigo, fraise etc...

Et pour répondre à A. il n'y a pas de dossiers dans ce foutu dvd de Mac OS 9 fourni avec Panther  :rose:


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Juillet 2005)

Lannoy29 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour répondre à A. il n'y a pas de dossiers dans ce foutu dvd de Mac OS 9 fourni avec Panther  :rose:



Ah vi ok... j'avais oublié que tu n'as plus ton cd original du 9. Et celui qui t'a acheté ton imac ne pourrait pas te repreter le cd?

A.


----------



## Lannoy29 (23 Juillet 2005)

bah, pas vraiment non, car la personne habite la banlieue parisienne & moi Lille  :rose: 

Bref, quand Steve dit qu'OS 9 est mort, c'est pas du flan


----------



## Oizo (24 Juillet 2005)

Lannoy29 a dit:
			
		

> Ou est-ce que l'un d'entre vous pourrait me les faire parvenir viacourriel ?



C'est fait ! Je viens de t'envoyer par mail ces fonds d'écran.


----------



## Lannoy29 (24 Juillet 2005)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait ! Je viens de t'envoyer par mail ces fonds d'écran.



muchos gratias, thanks, danke, bref MERCI


----------



## MamaCass (24 Juillet 2005)

Serait-il possible de les mettre en telechargement ou de me les envoyer ? 
Je les cherche egalement depuis un bon moment !
Merci beaucoup

MamaCass
mamacass[chez]wanadoo.fr



 Edit de GlobalCut: Evite de laisser trainer ton adresse mail sur internet, tu risques de te faire spamer...


----------



## Oizo (24 Juillet 2005)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Serait-il possible de les mettre en telechargement ou de me les envoyer ?
> Je les cherche egalement depuis un bon moment !
> Merci beaucoup



Tu viens de recevoir un mail...


----------



## MamaCass (25 Juillet 2005)

Un grand Merci Oizo !


----------

